# emu10k1 won't compile

## BlackMan890

I downloaded the sourcecode for my sound driver (Sound blaster Live!)

when typing make for the first time, everything looks good, the kernel version is correct.

so i type make again, and now i get a BIG error list.

it says:

 *make wrote:*   

> In file included from /usr/include/linux/<then it mentions some file>

 

over and over again.

The kernel version the first make returns is: "KERNEL_VERSION := 2.6.12-gentoo-r6"

Which is ofcourse right.

i downloaded the sourcecode to /usr/share/src

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BlackMan890,

Whats wrong with the kernel module ?

----------

## BlackMan890

My computer complains that /dev/snd does not exist.

So i figured you didn't have the driver available for my Sound card

What kernel module?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BlackMan890,

Device Drivers -> Sound -> ALSA -> PCI -> Emu10k1

----------

## BlackMan890

Sorry for the n00bie question, but where would this be?

(using KDE latest and X11)

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BlackMan890,

Its in your kernel. Follow the ALSA guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/alsa-guide.xml to make sound work.

Do not use alsa-drivers. Use the kernel modules instead.

There is a lot more that just the kernel module to make sound work.

----------

## BlackMan890

recompiling kernel as we speak  :Smile:  (using emerge kernel)

will the sound work now or do i need to continue following the guide?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BlackMan890,

emerge kernel ?

emerge gentoo-sources only gets a copy of the source tree into /usr/src/linux.

Using the kernel modules is in place of the alsa-drivers part of the guide. You still need to do the rest of the guide.

----------

## BlackMan890

so how do i (re)compile the kernel?

----------

## codergeek42

 *BlackMan890 wrote:*   

> so how do i (re)compile the kernel?

 Gentoo has a nice guide for either manual or automated kernel compilation.  :Smile: 

----------

## emerald

 *BlackMan890 wrote:*   

> My computer complains that /dev/snd does not exist.
> 
> 

 

if it's arts/kde complaining (kde control center - sound setup) then it might that there might be wrong permissions for some devices

as a short fixup do

```

cd /dev/snd

chmod o+rw *

```

then it should be working

be sure to have configured alsa already and loaded all modules for your soundcard

(in fact just change /etc/modules.d/alsa to your needs + modules-update and load /etc/init.d/alsasound)

emerald.

----------

## BlackMan890

When following the ALSA guide, i got the following:

I typed in: alsaconf

And it sayd:

 *alsaconf wrote:*   

> No Supported PnP or PCI card found
> 
> Would you like to probe legacy ISA sound sound cards/scips

 

Can someone tell me what i did wrong?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BlackMan890,

You didn't quite follow the guide or the guide has errors.

Did you use alsa-drivers or the kernel modules.

If you used kernel ALSA, did you build it in or make modules ?

Do /dev/snd and  /dev/sound exist and have files inside.?

What does 

```
modprobe -l -t sound
```

 show

What does 

```
lsmod
```

 show ?

----------

## BlackMan890

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Did you use alsa-drivers or the kernel modules.

 

I used the Kernel modules!

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> Do /dev/snd and  /dev/sound exist and have files inside.?

 

Funny, the /dev/snd did exist one time but doesn't now.

Neither exist. (althougt i could remember /dev/snd exist onetime)

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> What does 
> 
> ```
> modprobe -l -t sound
> ```
> ...

 

nothing.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> What does 
> 
> ```
> lsmod
> ```
> ...

 

```
Module                  Size  Used by

ipv6                  186944  6

floppy                 44980  0

rtc                     8776  0

3c59x                  30648  0

mii                     2800  1 3c59x

parport_pc             27876  0

parport                22088  1 parport_pc

evdev                   6464  0

dm_mod                 37792  0

ata_piix                6100  0

ahci                    7828  0

sata_qstor              6324  0

sata_vsc                5140  0

sata_uli                4432  0

sata_sis                4304  0

sata_sx4                9780  0

sata_nv                 5844  0

sata_via                5428  0

sata_svw                4724  0

sata_sil                5972  0

sata_promise            7156  0

libata                 27860  12 ata_piix,ahci,sata_qstor,sata_vsc,sata_uli,sata_sis,sata_sx4,sata_nv,sata_via,sata_svw,sata_sil,sata_promise

sbp2                   17016  0

ohci1394               26180  0

ieee1394               58776  2 sbp2,ohci1394

sl811_hcd               9488  0

ohci_hcd               15252  0

uhci_hcd               24160  0

usb_storage            44000  0

usbhid                 25952  0

ehci_hcd               23096  0

usbcore                76508  7 sl811_hcd,ohci_hcd,uhci_hcd,usb_storage,usbhid,ehci_hcd
```

just to prove i have the sound:

```
# lspci -v | grep -i audio

0000:00:0d.0 Multimedia audio controller: Creative Labs SB Live! EMU10k1 (rev 07)
```

What can be the problem?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

BlackMan890,

At the moment, your kernel has no sound modules, if they are built in, thats OK. If not, they need to be made and installed.

How have you been recompiling and installing your kernel?

What does 

```
uname -a show
```

 for a time stamp? Is it the same as your last kernl compile time ?

What does 

```
grep SND /usr/src/linux/.config
```

show. It needs to include the following:-

```
CONFIG_SND=m

CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM=m

CONFIG_SND_HWDEP=m

CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m

CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y

CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m

CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS=y

CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m

# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SND_DUMMY is not set

CONFIG_SND_AC97_CODEC=m

CONFIG_SND_EMU10K1=m
```

You may freely mix =m and =y

The three I have shown as "is not set" must not be anything else

----------

## BlackMan890

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> How have you been recompiling and installing your kernel?

 

using: genkernel --udev all

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> What does 
> 
> ```
> uname -a show
> ```
> ...

 

Linux jonatan 2.6.12-gentoo-r6 #1 SMP Tue Aug 2 18:54:42 UTC 2005 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

no it is not the same as i had gotten befour, i am pretty sure of that:

```
System uname: 2.6.11-gentoo-r3 i686 AMD Athlon(tm) Processor
```

that is what i had befour.

 *NeddySeagoon wrote:*   

> What does 
> 
> ```
> grep SND /usr/src/linux/.config
> ```
> ...

 

sorry, but that commands shows the following:

```
grep SND /usr/src/linux/.config

# CONFIG_SND is not set
```

maybe that is out problem?

----------

## BlackMan890

bump

----------

## BlackMan890

bump

----------

